# VA Beach Pier



## f210 (Apr 19, 2002)

It seems that the fall spot run is better in VA Beach Pier compared to Lynnhaven Pier so I am heading there this Saturday. I was told that the bloodworms in VA Beach pier is being sold for $8.50/dozen and that they are very small and thin. In this connection, can anybody recommend any bait shop on the way to VBP that sells BW a little cheaper and healthier?


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

thats to much money my friend i got fatties for 1. 50 cheaper down off 17 around york


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

yes..go to the lighthouse tackle shop on shore drive....they always have big fat jumbo bloodworms...i have never gotten anything less there...they are around $6.50 or so..


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

*Bloodworms*

Coming down I-64 Get off the next exit after Busch Gardens, It should be Lee Hall Yorktown Naval Station(I rarely travel on that section of I-64) RT 238. You will take a left on RT 143 and follow that down to a BP station on the right. Excellent Blood Worms at a great price. Then take a right on 238 and left back on I-64.


----------



## f210 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Thanks!!*

Thanks for your responses, Kajun and Digger.

Kajun,

How do I get to that Lighthouse Tackle coming from I-64? Are they open around 6 to 6:30 am? I sure would not like paying that $8.50/dozen in VBP. It is looking good for this Friday and Saturday in VA Beach with this NE winds.

Digger:

About how many miles is that BP station from I-64? Are then open 24 hours?


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

BP was closed when i went by there yesterday but the auto was open , had a chain n lock on the door


----------



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

*Va Beach Pier*

I went to the Va Beach pier last night (Nonthing,--didn't even see a spot) or anything with fins nor scales. It seens if you want to catch the spots you must be there at the right time. It's either you catch a cooler full or you catch nothing. My uncle was ther on friday and he managed to rake in 90 jumbo spots. I tried it after work yesterday and lets say, I got what you call it SKUNKED.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

Thats what im talking about  trout should be in full force to


----------



## BULLDAWG (Aug 28, 2003)

*Va Beach Pier*

Is anyone seeing any Striper action down at the Va Beach Pier ? Heading out Wednesday not sure if we want to hit a pier or the surf of Chicks beach, any thoughts???


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Not good on the BP I will try and swing by later today and check out what is happening. They are a day time operation. I will need Blood worms too.


----------



## SHIMANO MAN (Oct 7, 2003)

*THE BEST BLOOD WORMS*

The best spot for bloodworms is Oceans East Tackle shop on NorthHampton Blvb!!!! There all guarenteed fat and juicy!!! :jawdrop:


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

OK I went by the BP and he had the Worms as usual. Fished one worm for about an hour and a half(9-10 baits)


----------



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

Not sure about the price, but the closest place to buy bait around VA Beach Pier is 17th Street Tackle. Also goes by Princess Anne Distributing. They are on 17th street and 2 blocks from the oceanfront on the left. Also a Penn authorized dealer.
Tight lines and popped riggers


----------



## mmyers419 (Sep 11, 2003)

Fished the VA Beach Pier on Sunday, 10/12. Caught a cooler full of yellow belly spot. They ran from 11am until 4pm on the outgoing tide. A few strippers were also caught and released. Bloodworms were 8.50


----------



## JUMA (Oct 8, 2003)

Fellas, We did a little experiment on catching Spot with bloodworms versus clams. We did not experience any differnece in the willingness of the Spot to hit bloodworms over clams. However, we caught a more variety of fish on the clams. Clams caught flounder, spot, pig fish and croakers. Bloodworms caught spot and pig fish and a few toads. We only used 6 clams vice two dozen bloodworms. Came home with over 75 spot, two at citation size. I'll buy clams at 2.50 a dozen from now on!!!


----------



## bassman2003 (Sep 29, 2003)

Theres a small hardware store on shore drive not sure of the name but its in bayside plaza at the far left end. Blood worms are selling for 5.50 a dozen and there pretty good size.


a bad day of fishing beats a good day at work.
Bassman2003


----------

